# Spurs trade Daniels



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Antonio Daniels, Amal McCaskill, Charles Smith for Erick Barkley, Steve Kerr, and SA gets their second rounder back.

A good trade for Portland, in my opinion. Daniels might be an upgrade over Stoudemire.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

great deal for portland, but the only reason I can see why San Antonio did it was for cap room. If San Antonio is probably looking to sign a star to go along with Duncan in 2003, like Jason Kidd. Great deal for portland, but they have an overload at guard, like every other position. This probably isn't the place Daniels wanted to go unless he starts.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, out of that group only Erick Barkley still has years left (because he's on the rookie contract)

I'm pretty sure all the other contracts are expiring after this year.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

The Spurs got Steve Kerr back?  
Like they played him much the first time


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Spurs have a lot of players whose contracts are up after 02-03 so look for a lot of movement from them. 

David Robinson's $10.5 mil contract is up. Look for him to resign at a lower price.

The Spurs will probably resign Duncan for the max.

Steve Smith's $9.9 mil contract is up. Will Spurs resign him? doubtful for that kind of money.

Spurs will probably go for Jason Kidd or Gary Payton, and/or a wing player like Wally, Richard Hamilton, Lamar Odom.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, The Admirals out after this season, and hopefully they can unload Steve Smith before it :grinning:


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bighead734</b>!
> David Robinson's $10.5 mil contract is up. Look for him to resign at a lower price.


Not going to happen. He has announced his retiremeent after the upcoming season.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Every single one of those players' contracts are up after next season.*

Including Barkley's!

So the Spurs' cap room for 2003 is unaffected.

Why did San Antonio make the move? I suppose Antonio Daniels probably didn't like losing his starting job to a rookie, which probably hurts team chemistry. Steve Kerr gives the team another guy who can shoot the lights out--but he can't do anything else, and he may not touch the floor. STILL, Kerr is a better guy to have around than Daniels, isn't he? In terms of team chemistry? The key to the deal for San Antonio may well be Erick Barkley--MAYBE he's a diamond in the rough, you know? Although they'll have to find out in practice, because there's NO WAY that Barkley plays much in the real games (ahead of Tony Parker and Speedy Claxton, NO WAY). And I SUPPOSE they get their second-rounder back, although you're talking about one of the final picks in the draft, so that's nothing special, obviously.

As for Portland, this deal probably means that the Blazers are NOT going to sign Jeff McInnis, RIGHT? That Antonio Daniels is now the backup for Damon Stoudamire? I don't know, I GUESS. Maybe they're STILL trying to sign Jeff McInnis, and this trade was simply a backup plan, just in case they DON'T get McInnis? Or maybe they'd like to offer their midcap exception to somebody besides McInnis now (Keon Clark?).

IN ANY EVENT. Talk about yr inconsequential trades! Seems like these teams' GMs just wanted to make a trade for the sake of making a trade to me!

BY THE WAY. I don't understand why people think that the Spurs are going to use all that cap room next summer to offer a max contract to Jason Kidd. The team already has a point guard (Tony Parker)--now OBVIOUSLY Parker is no Jason Kidd, but isn't he awfully good? Especially considering the fact that he's locked up to one of the best contracts in the league ($800,000 in 2002-03, $900,000 in 2003-04, $1.5 mil in 2004-05, then he's an unrestricted free agent)?

Take ANOTHER look at what the Spurs are going to need after next season. Steve Smith, the starting SG, won't be re-signed, and neither will DAVID ROBINSON (who will retire). We ALL KNOW that Tim Duncan wants to play PF, not C--so SHOULDN'T the Spurs be a lot more worried about signing a center to replace David Robinson? How about... MICHAEL OLOWOKANDI? Olowokandi looks like he ISN'T going to get maxed out by the Clips this offseason, which means that NEXT offseason, he'll be an UNRESTRICTED free agent. He'd be a great fit in San Antonio, obviously.

The Spurs could THEN make an offer to a veteran shooting guard to share minutes with Emmanuel Ginobili. Reggie Miller will be available and MAY not get taken care of by the Pacers (who won't be able to re-sign Jermaine O'Neal AND Brad Miller AND Ron Artest AND Jonathan Bender AND Jeff Foster AND Reggie Miller, ALL OF WHOM will be free agents next summer!). Steve Smith is a possibility, I suppose, but SURELY they can do better. James Posey MIGHT be available, but he's not a good fit, is he? Corey Maggette will ALSO be available, but he probably isn't a good fit, either. Jon Barry? He'd be a nice fit, too.

The Spurs in 2003-04, after signing Olowokandi and either Reggie Miller or Jon Barry:

PG Tony Parker--Speedy Claxton
SG Reggie Miller/Jon Barry/Steve Smith--Emmanuel Ginobili
SF Bruce Bowen--Danny Ferry
PF Tim Duncan--Malik Rose
C Michael Olowokandi (Duncan can play some C, too, obviously)

FORGET about JASON KIDD or GARY PAYTON! Or Wally World, Lamar Odom, or Rip Hamilton! THIS TEAM WILL BE NEEDING A CENTER! And the Clips are NOT going to be able to re-sign Andre Miller AND Elton Brand AND Lamar Odom AND Michael Olowokandi AND Corey Maggette! The first four guys (everybody except Maggette) will ALL get max offers--the Clips can't match FOUR MAX OFFERS! They'll max out Andre Miller and either Brand or Odom--the fact that they aren't maxing out Olowokandi THIS summer means that they have decided to LET HIM GO after next season (unless, of course, he's willing to sign for less than the max--HE WON'T BE, he WILL get a few max offers next summer, whether he deserves it or NOT).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Spurs don't have a chance in hell at getting Reggie. He's a Pacer, I would hate to see him in any other uniform.

After this season Reggie may retire, if he doesn't retire he'll probably only play 1 or 2 more years. And being the experienced veteran he is...he probably won't take a big contract, just something respectable.

If he keeps playing...he might want to play for a team that is winning all the championships at that point...the Lakers. Or he may feel that the Lakers will get knocked off by the Kings, and sign with Sacramento. But I think he'll stay in Indiana.:yes:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

The Spurs don't need Miller. Ginobili will be his SG, and they just need a decent back up, not an all-star.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Every single one of those players' contracts are up after next season.*



> ! THIS TEAM WILL BE NEEDING A CENTER!


NEWSFLASH: Duncan is a center the only reason he played power forward was because the center position was already filled with David Robinson.

You all have to remember that throughout high school and college he played center. He will play center again after David retires unless they get another center. Duncan plays like a center right now anyway.


----------

